# Husqvarna YTH2348 vs Craftsman YTS4000



## TigerFan (Aug 11, 2013)

I've never owned anything but a push mower, and I'm ready to make the leap. I'm deciding between a 2009 Husqvarna YTH2348 and a 2009 Craftsman YTS4000.

I would appreciate it if any of you with experience with either of these mowers could offer some advice.

Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There may be some differences between the units, but Husqvarna and Craftsman tractors are both built by American Yard Products (AYP) which is a wholly own subsidiary of Husqvarna. They also build the current Ariens tractors, current Murray tractors, and some of the John Deere tractors. From my experiences with them, the basic tractors are the same, with different dash panels and hoods between the models, or sometimes just a different paint color. Think of it like the difference between a GMC pickup truck and a Chevrolet pickup. Same truck, different badging and some different interior treatments. Otherwise they are identical.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> There may be some differences between the units, but Husqvarna and Craftsman tractors are both built by American Yard Products (AYP) which is a wholly own subsidiary of Husqvarna. They also build the current Ariens tractors, current Murray tractors, and some of the John Deere tractors. From my experiences with them, the basic tractors are the same, with different dash panels and hoods between the models, or sometimes just a different paint color. Think of it like the difference between a GMC pickup truck and a Chevrolet pickup. Same truck, different badging and some different interior treatments. Otherwise they are identical.




Yep thats it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with what Country Boy says. That being said, look beyond the badging and the brand and focus on the major component make and model, ie: engine and transaxle. Are these adequate for the units intended use.


----------



## TigerFan (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. Great info.

My yard is mostly flat (only 2 small hills). Yard is small, but I don't intend to stay here so I am trying to avoid upgrading with the move.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Actually, it's kind of fun to upgrade. It's kind of like Christmas morning each time you get a new ride! :clap:


----------

